# Birds Eye View



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Flew out last week. Took a pic but the engine was in the way. here's a shot of Lakefront's 60's lake, Spring creek and the west crystal flow. I was surprised to see Ambassador bay dry. The lake has widened and the sand bar has more water on it for sure. 

I'm hoping for a mild summer.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Incredible what just another foot or two of vertical gain will do to that pic.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fly around the mountains and see if you can find me some turkeys. I still have a tag to fill.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Fly around the mountains and see if you can find me some turkeys. I still have a tag to fill.


Give me the GPS coordinates you want me to take pics of and Sunday I'll give them to our pilot when we board the plane, I'm sure Delta won't mind any detours lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Fly around the mountains and see if you can find me some turkeys. I still have a tag to fill.


sure thing... just message me your phone number. :heh::eyebrows:


----------



## BPerkins﻿ (May 3, 2017)

Making me think of using drones for scouting a hunt from a bird's eye view. 

Not sure how animals feel about them, but I would think they that they have yet to adapt to knowing what they mean. Could be wrong... and they are kind of loud.

Might work though.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

It sounds like a great idea to use a drone for scouting, but in reality, it does not work like you think it would. Most drone cameras will not produce the clarity you desire to see what you want to see. Most times I will see stuff that I missed while flying when transferring the footage to the computer. It is 4K footage that is recorded, but what you see on the screen will be closer to 750. 

Drones are quite noisy also. The critters know it is coming long before you get very close. They will be moving fairly quickly after you approach. Still though, they are a kick in the pants to fly. It gives you a beautiful perspective you would not see otherwise.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

BPerkins﻿;1845498 said:


> Making me think of using drones for scouting a hunt from a bird's eye view.
> 
> Not sure how animals feel about them, but I would think they that they have yet to adapt to knowing what they mean. Could be wrong... and they are kind of loud.
> 
> Might work though.


I know drones are already illegal for big game scouting, I would hope they are for waterfowl too. Good old fashioned scouting is an area where we don't need any extra technology in my opinion. Got to give the animals a little bit of a chance!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

THIS!^^^


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

It would be so **** fun shooting down somebody's drone.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

If you have time to spend in jail, shoot a drone down. They are protected under pretty much the same law as a passenger plane. Its a felony. They dont allow hunting and fishing in prison, so you may want to think twice before doing that.


----------

